# Flounder gear ??????



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok, Aqua Uno and I went out Thur. night for our first time ever wade gigging for flounder and two things we realized were our elbows and arms getting wet and hands getting cold. We both had on waders and then jackets, well inevitably as we got in deeper water you couldn't hold your elbows high enough that they didnt dip into the water every now and then, also hands started getting a little chilly with no gloves. What do you guys wear on your upper torso to stay dry and warm ????? I was thinking of using Neoprene gloves like for a wetsuit for our hands, but the only thing waterproof I could thing of in the way of a jacket would be a rain jacket, which is not insulated and therefore you would have to bundle up under it. Input ?????


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

no need to go that deep...imo...most of the flounder i gig are on the bank...knee height at the most..,,safety first, remember you are on gator/bear territory wading chest high won't give ya a chance to run...lol good luck.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Agree with Fishermon, most fish taken in 1 to 3 feet.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

10-4 thanks guys !


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*I agree*

The previous two posters confirm what I do. I am in 10" to 24" of water with my boat. Look for structure and of course the flounder. It sounds like you are either falling in holes or wading to deep. They will be closer to shore and be sure to work the docks well. 

To keep warm, I wear a polypro type pull over or zip up jacket with a gortex rain jacket (left over from the Army). I also wear a polypro beanie. You loose a lot of body heat from the head, especially if your hair is departing at the rate mine is! To keep hands warm, get some of those chemical hand warmers and keep them in a pocket with a dry hand towel. It is nice to poke the hand in there to warm the fingers up occasionally.

Good luck and keep us posted!

Cheers,

Bob:thumbup:


----------

